# Performax scroll saw



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

This is my two year old $70 Performax. It's pretty simple with no extra rockers and only a 9/16" stroke.

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/TiggerWood/Performaxscrollsaw002_zps0585c7b6.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/TiggerWood/Performaxscrollsaw001_zpscd2ddd29.jpg

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c224/TiggerWood/Performaxscrollsaw003_zps88394a75.jpg


----------

